# Dayton Supreme



## frankster41 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dayton Supreme on ebay
What are your thoughts on this bike?
Frank

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1937-38-Firestone-Fleetwood-Supreme-Dayton/261803415358


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2015)

Saw this bike at this past weekend's Coasters Ride.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 6, 2015)

I think that someone is going to buy this bike at the 3500.00 before the week is out.
Chris


----------



## RJWess (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe not correct, but lots of great, and hard to find parts on this bike. Great looking bike, love these streamline frames.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 7, 2015)

I wouldn't let it go for that price if it were mine.


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 7, 2015)

Sweet bike! Color not so much.


----------



## Buster1 (Mar 7, 2015)

What's right, what's wrong with this bike?  Can someone enlighten me a little.  I'm contemplating it...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 7, 2015)

It's cool...as usual, I see a bike like this and makes me wanna sell a few bikes and buy something like this..I REALLY like these...I will own one eventually. .


----------



## John (Mar 7, 2015)

Buster1 said:


> What's right, what's wrong with this bike?  Can someone enlighten me a little.  I'm contemplating it...




I do not like commenting on bicycles but....

I do not like the way the frame looks and if you buy the bike you should get a guarantee the frame is real. Where the binder bolt goes for the seat post looks to me like a 1936 frame.

If you look at the Firestone Supreme frame that Don just found you can see the difference
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?70355-Huffman-Firestone-Streamline&p=432863#post432863

I have a few Supreme frames and all of mine are taller like Dons frame.
But I do not know for sure, but just get a guarantee.


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 7, 2015)

Ended early?


----------

